# D300 Raw... WTH



## Sachphotography (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok so I cannot get anything to recognize my RAW files from my D300. The D80 files worked fine with no issues but the d300 file wont read. I downloaded the latest codec from NIKON and nothing... Any help is greatly needed.


----------



## Patricia-Jean (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what program you are using, but if you are using ADOBE products, you will want to make sure you are using Adobe RAW 4.3 or higher.

Here's the link to 5.6.
Adobe - Photoshop : For Windows : Camera Raw 5.6 update


----------



## sauce839 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with Nikon view with my D300s.  Worked fine with my D200.  I have resorted to using Adobe Bridge for transferring/viewing/filing photos.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 27, 2010)

My D300s works great with Photoshop and Lightroom.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 27, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Ok so I cannot get anything to recognize my RAW files from my D300. The D80 files worked fine with no issues but the d300 file wont read. I downloaded the latest codec from NIKON and nothing... Any help is greatly needed.



Your RAW converters are older than your D300. They must *always* be newer than the camera.

What applications and what OS are you using?


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2010)

Every camera model has a unique propietary Raw format.

As mentioned you have to update your Adobe Camera Raw file.

It's amazing, since this type of post pops up a couple of times a week, week after week.

If you have a version of Photoshop older than CS3 you'll may have to upgrade that too, or convert all your .NEF files to .DNG.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

I am running CS3. I think you are right as far as updating to newer versions. Im working on it now.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

Only way I can get them to open is to convert them to DNG. Is this normal? 
I dont realy feel like moving up to CS3


----------



## itznfb (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll definitely need to upgrade.

A little tip though. Unless you're using custom color profiles within Adobe your RAW shots aren't going to be correct in terms of color. The biggest improvement in my photography was when I started using CaptureNX2 for my original edits and importing a TIFF to photoshop for any work I couldn't do in CNX2.

That would also get around your issue of having to upgrade.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont have CNX2....


----------



## itznfb (Jan 28, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> I dont have CNX2....



It has a free 15 or 30 day trial. Also, it would be cheaper to buy a copy of CNX2 than upgrading PS.

$125 on Amazon. Either way... you aren't going to be able to work with RAW without spending the money for new software.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 28, 2010)

Get Lightroom 

You can download Beta 3 for free and use it until May I think it is.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

itznfb said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have CNX2....
> ...



I downloaded Adobe raw.. DNG converter and it opened in camera raw. IS this the same as working in raw?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it is working in RAW.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yes, it is working in RAW.



I assumed so.. I would use lightroom but it has crashed on me.. I moved up to Lightroom 2 and I get an error that I cannot fix. So I guess for now Ill stick to CS3.


----------



## itznfb (Jan 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yes, it is working in RAW.



Don't you lose quite a bit of the original data in the RAW to DNG conversion?


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2010)

itznfb said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is working in RAW.
> ...


Here's one way to find out:
Adobe - Digital Negative (DNG)


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 30, 2010)

DNG files have been working fine. Though My workflow seems a little more in depth now having to convert them. I can not use acdsee for my raw files.. So sad... I loved the program. I am having an issue with lightroom that I wish could be fixed but alas... maybe one day... In the mean time I will be posting some pics very soon taken with my new setup. I love it.


----------

